# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Проблема с драйвером

## Sanych

Поставил себе видеокарту ATI Radeon HD3450(512Mb) AGP

Не видит её ни одна винда. Ни ХР ни 7-мёрка. Показывает видюху в диспетчере устройств как стандартный VGA видео адаптер. Драйвера с диска, который шёл вместе с картой не помогают. Качал и с ФТП байфлаевского, и с оф. сайта качал, не принимает дрова и всё. Устанавливает, видит их но видеокарту не определяет правильно. Эверест видит и название правильное и параметры видеокарты, а винда нет. Что за беда такая????? Может конкретная версия нужна драйвера?? Есть у кого ещё Радеоны????

----------


## Vanya

купил-таки) ..первое что приходит на ум - проверь её на другом компе.. попробуй может более старую версию дров

----------


## Pasha_49

Проверь подключенные устройства через Everest. Он должен показать название или код(vid, pid) устройства. Если покажет то проблема скорее с дровами(или бывает что видюха отходит). Если не покажет, то меняй видюху... Напиши что там будет написано.

----------


## Stych

Версия драйвера? Пытался установить драйвер путем "из указанного места"? Старый драйвер корректно удалил?

----------


## Sanych

Оказалось самые последние дрова 9.11 - самые кривые  Поставил более раннюю версию 9.10, всё работает

----------

